# Sitting around the campfire stories



## glfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Does anyone have any great campfire stories to tell the kids? At home, my daughter and I read stories and then I tell her the three bears. I thought it might be fun to have a different story to tell when we are camping. Now remember it is for a five year old so it can't be scary. Or if you have a scary one tell it, I am sure there are others out there who have older children they could tell the scary stories to.


----------



## kiteri (Jan 12, 2008)

My kids have one of those National Geographic metal detectors for kids. This makes it super cool to always tell treasure stories around the campfire.s

These are the "themes" I like to use:

If we are close to water, I tell them that a pirate ship got stranded off the water and the Pirates had to bury their loot in the woods nearby. I usually take a piece of chalk and make skulls and cross bones on trees and rocks close to where I buried a coin. (I get obscure coins SUPER cheap off ebay).

If we are land locked, I sometimes tell them about a leprechaun who spilled some of his pot of gold close by.

I thought about getting some of those cheap rings from Goodwill and hiding them with some story... but my son would want to return that to its owner. 

It lets you tell a story on the first night, and have them search for stuff related to it on the second day!


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Never seen those Kiteri, do they work good? What ages are they that are using them? We could use something like that, I think the little one would get a kick out of that.


----------



## kiteri (Jan 12, 2008)

It works GREAT! It keeps my kids occupied the next morning while I get the fire and breakfast going.

My son is 7 and my daughter is 5. I try to mark some things with chalk in a perimeter of where I buried the coins to help reduce the search area that they are going over with the metal detector. For example, I would put skulls and cross bones on the trees and any large rocks that border the area for my pirate story, or shamrocks for my leprechaun story. 

You can get really imaginative with it too. If you don't want to bid on coins on ebay, go to Chuck E. Cheese, gets some tokens and smash them up with a hammer till they don't look like tokens... voila... "gold doubloons". hehehe

You can make up any kind of story that involves treasure, but try to be specific with a number of coins or they might keep searching ALL day for the "next piece". I will usually say something like, "When the Leprechaun got his pot of gold home, he counted it and realized that 5 pieces of gold were missing". It makes it more definate!

How old are the kids you want to do it for?


----------



## l2l (Jan 27, 2008)

What a neat idea thanks for sharing!!


----------



## grace (Nov 16, 2007)

Those stories sound very sweet and I never thought of that. I usually read the stories to my daughter. That is her favorite thing is to grab a book and read it together. We both love reading very much. But for her she always wants me to do the voices when I read it. Looks to me like you've really thought of wonderful games to play with your children. I'm adding a picture - hope you like it.


----------



## l2l (Jan 27, 2008)

Another great picture Grace thanks for sharing :way-to-go:


----------



## grace (Nov 16, 2007)

Believe it or not my Mom just e-mailed that picture to me. She lives in Minnesota and e-mails them often. She has e-mailed me rock paintings, and Northern Lights, and Don Marco pictures. Don Marco does paintings of Indians, cowboys, and celebrities. He does them in crayon, believe it or not.
Here's one for you.


----------



## grace (Nov 16, 2007)

Here's one of James Arness.


----------



## cassiem (Nov 16, 2007)

Its funny how these pics get around the net. Someone just emailed the pic of the deer in the window to me yesterday. That is a really cool picture. i dont ever seem to have a camera handy when odd things happen.


----------



## grace (Nov 16, 2007)

You're right about that. It reminds me of that T.V. show"The Rugrats". In that cartoon, the Dads were trying to get a funny video tape of the children. They went all day long trying to get a funny scene with the kids. Finally, the Grandpa used his old camera. He got a video tape of his sons running into each other. they ended up playing his tape on the T.V. show.:rotflmao1:


----------

